# Segare



## Wynnie

Una volta un collega mi hai spiegato che licenziare qualcuno dal lavoro, protebbe anche essere "segare qualcuno"?
Questo 'e vero?
Se lo 'e, come lo devo dire?
"segare qcn dal/ al lavoro, scuola, ecc..."

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## europefranc

Ciao 

Qui hai una definizione. Io l'ho sempre sentito per scuola.

europefranc


----------



## Nicuzza22

Ciao! Io lo avevo sentito solo come "sono stato segato all'esame" cioè bocciato, però penso che la costruzione debba essere la stessa, cioè "sono stato segato al lavoro"... ma aspettiamo conferme!


----------



## europefranc

Nicuzza22 said:


> Ciao! Io lo avevo sentito solo come "sono stato segato all'esame" cioè bocciato, però penso che la costruzione debba essere la stessa, cioè "sono stato segato al lavoro"... ma aspettiamo conferme!


 


Ciao 


La penso esattamente come te e mi chiedo se a questo punto sia regionale Aspettiamo 

europefranc


----------



## Azazel81

Nicuzza22 said:


> Ciao! Io lo avevo sentito solo come "sono stato segato all'esame" cioè bocciato, però penso che la costruzione debba essere la stessa, cioè "sono stato segato al lavoro"... ma aspettiamo conferme!


 
Concordo anche io. "Segare" è molto usato in ambito scolastico. In ambito lavorativo onestamente non l'ho mai sentito... al posto di "segare" ho sentito qualcuno usare il verbo "trombare", in ambito politico/lavorativo... Boh.. magari in effetti sono regionalismi.


----------



## Wynnie

Mi sembra regionale, forse bergamasco...


----------



## MOMO2

Wynnie said:


> Una volta un collega mi hai spiegato che licenziare qualcuno dal lavoro, protebbe anche essere "segare qualcuno"?
> Questo 'e vero?
> Se lo 'e, come lo devo dire?
> "segare qcn dal/ al lavoro, scuola, ecc..."
> 
> Grazie in anticipo.


 
Se non si vuole usare il verbo "licenziare" si può usare il verbo, preso dall'ambito della politica, "trombare".
"Segare" non è molto formale, mentre "trombare" sì.
Il problema è che negli ultimi anni si è dato (e si è ampiamente diffuso) un significato diverso e volgare a questo verbo e quindi oggi se si dice "trombare" si pensa al sesso.
Credo che "segare" sia inteso come "segare le gambe a qualcuno" e quindi licenziare ma anche "danneggiare" in ambito professionale.
 Se non hai *è *sulla tastiera potresti provare con *Alt + 138*


----------



## Azazel81

MOMO2 said:


> Se non si vuole usare il verbo "licenziare" si può usare il verbo, preso dall'ambito della politica, "trombare".
> 
> "Segare" non è molto formale, mentre "trombare" sì.
> Eeeeeeeeh???  ma lo pensi veramente? "trombare" è molto formale e "segare" non è formale? Su "segare" ovviamente concordo pienamente, ma su "trombare" decisamente no!!! Hai mai visto una lettera di licenziamento formale in cui il datore di lavoro abbia scritto qualcosa tipo:
> 
> "Egr. Sig... xxxx
> 
> a partire dal giorno xx/xx/xxxx Lei è ufficialmente TROMBATO..
> 
> Cordiali saluti
> 
> La direzione"
> 
> ????
> 
> Spero sia stato un errore di battitura...
> 
> Il problema è che negli ultimi anni si è dato (e si è ampiamente diffuso) un significato diverso e volgare a questo verbo e quindi oggi se si dice "trombare" si pensa al sesso. Dipende dal contesto...
> Credo che "segare" sia inteso come "segare le gambe a qualcuno" e quindi licenziare ma anche "danneggiare" in ambito professionale. Credo (ma non sono sicuro) derivi dal fatto che quando si sega qualcosa, generalmente si tende a tagliare le parti in eccesso o non necessarie o rotte, ecc...


----------



## phiona

Azazel tieni presente che il termine "trombare" riferito a qualche politico che non era stato eletto io l'ho trovato più di una volta su quotidiani nazionali tipo Corriere della Sera e non era assolutamente usato in senso ironico.
Per quanto riguarda la lettera di licenziamento... è un buon suggerimento per il dipartimento Risorse umane


----------



## Azazel81

phiona said:


> Azazel tieni presente che il termine "trombare" riferito a qualche politico che non era stato eletto io l'ho trovato più di una volta su quotidiani nazionali tipo Corriere della Sera e non era assolutamente usato in senso ironico.
> 
> Ma infatti non parlavo di senso ironico... dicevo solo che non è per nulla formale. Il fatto che fosse scritto su quotidiani nazionali non significa che non possa essere informale. Se ne trovano di formule informali sui quotidiani...
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la lettera di licenziamento... è un buon suggerimento per il dipartimento Risorse umane
> 
> Eheh.. però voglio i diritti d'autore.


----------



## marco.cur

Segare è un regionalismo, forse settentrionale; io l'ho sentito in Toscana.
Trombare è un termine gergale, dal senso dispregiativo, piuttosto volgare sebbene non osceno. Il fatto che si possa ritrovare sui quotidiani di grido non mi meraviglia più di tanto (c'è qualcosa, al giorno d'oggi, di cui  ancora ci si possa meravigliare?), oramai lo stile è un'opzione anche per le testate più accrediatate.


----------



## Bieleis

MOMO2 said:


> Il problema è che negli ultimi anni si è dato (e si è ampiamente diffuso) un significato diverso e volgare a questo verbo e quindi oggi se si dice "trombare" si pensa al sesso.



Secondo me è il contrario (confermato QUI): il significato originale è quello sessuale, da cui deriva il "bocciare, licenziare".
"Gli hanno segato il posto" più che "è stato licenziato" per me significa che o il posto è stato cancellato/eliminato o il soggetto non ha ricevuto la promozione attesa ma è stato nominato qualcun altro.
In questo interpretazione forse è un regionalismo (nordovest Italia?)


----------



## Azazel81

@ Bieleis:

può darsi che sia un regionalismo... non so. Qui da me se uno dice "mi hanno segato il posto" vuol dire che mi hanno licenziato, se sto parlando in ambito lavorativo.

Se è stato nominato qualcuno al mio posto dirò "mi hanno fregato il posto" non "mi hanno segato il posto".

Per il significato di "trombare" e i significati derivati, concordo con te, e pare che la stessa cosa sia accaduta anche in altre lingue.


----------



## MOMO2

marco.cur said:


> Segare è un regionalismo, forse settentrionale; io l'ho sentito in Toscana.
> Trombare è un termine gergale, dal senso dispregiativo, piuttosto volgare sebbene non osceno. Il fatto che si possa ritrovare sui quotidiani di grido non mi meraviglia più di tanto (c'è qualcosa, al giorno d'oggi, di cui ancora ci si possa meravigliare?), oramai lo stile è un'opzione anche per le testate più accrediatate.


 
Dizionario della lingua italiana Le Monnier
*trombare* ...omissis ...
Respingere col voto, bocciare

Per questa locuzione non dice che sia volgare o regionale


----------



## marco.cur

MOMO2 said:


> Dizionario della lingua italiana Le Monnier
> *trombare* ...omissis ...
> Respingere col voto, bocciare
> 
> Per questa locuzione non dice che sia volgare o regionale


Prova a dire a qualcuno: «ho saputo che sei stato trombato»
o a scrivere a un politico:
«egregio signore,
  ho appreso con molto rammarico la sua trombatura alle elezioni ...»

Può darsi anche che non ritenga offensivo (o quanto meno indelicato) l'uso di tale verbo. Dovresti provare.
Con riferimento all'ultimo esempio, comunque non mi meraviglierei più di tanto se il politico in questione reputasse più offensivo essere chiamato signore (anziché onorevole) piuttosto che trombato.

Ciao,
    Marco


----------



## MOMO2

Bieleis said:


> Secondo me è il contrario (confermato QUI): il significato originale è quello sessuale, da cui deriva il "bocciare, licenziare".
> "Gli hanno segato il posto" più che "è stato licenziato" per me significa che o il posto è stato cancellato/eliminato o il soggetto non ha ricevuto la promozione attesa ma è stato nominato qualcun altro.
> In questo interpretazione forse è un regionalismo (nordovest Italia?)


 
Per curiosità ho guardato il collegamento che suggerisci e non capisco cosa ti faccia pensare che è il contrario! 



marco.cur said:


> Prova a dire a qualcuno: «ho saputo che sei stato trombato»
> o a scrivere a un politico:
> «egregio signore,
> ho appreso con molto rammarico la sua trombatura alle elezioni ...»
> 
> Può darsi anche che non ritenga offensivo (o quanto meno indelicato) l'uso di tale verbo. Dovresti provare.
> Con riferimento all'ultimo esempio, comunque non mi meraviglierei più di tanto se il politico in questione reputasse più offensivo essere chiamato signore (anziché onorevole) piuttosto che trombato.
> 
> Ciao,
> Marco


 
Non mi preoccupo. Forse alcuni sono corrotti e disonesti, ma l'italiano lo conoscono. E comunque prima di mandare una lettera a un politico controllerei ogni singola parola. Voglio sempre avere la certezza di scrivere bene.


----------



## Azazel81

MOMO2 said:


> Non mi preoccupo. Forse alcuni sono corrotti e disonesti, ma l'italiano lo conoscono. E comunque prima di mandare una lettera a un politico controllerei ogni singola parola. Voglio sempre avere la certezza di scrivere bene.


 
Uhm.. strano... riporti il post di Marco.cur in cui lui dice che "segare" è un regionalismo e che è volgare, e lo contraddici riportando la voce "trombare" sul LeMonnier e asserendo che quello specifico dizionario non segnala il fatto che sia volgare... Non è molto logico come ragionamento.

PS: a parte il fatto che non capisco il nesso tra la discussione linguistica e la presunzione di corruzione/disonestà sui politici... posso almeno contestarti l'affermazione "ma l'Italiano lo conoscono"? Non so se hai mai sentito parlare certi politici... senza fare nomi...

Edit: ho cancellato la cosa dell' "Italiano/italiano" è vero... va minuscolo in Italiano... sorry... sono talmente abituato con l'Inglese che ormai ragiono quasi solo con quello


----------



## MOMO2

Azazel81 said:


> Uhm.. strano... riporti il post di Marco.cur in cui lui dice che "segare" è un regionalismo e che è volgare, e lo contraddici riportando la voce "trombare" sul LeMonnier e asserendo che quello specifico dizionario non segnala il fatto che sia volgare... Non è molto logico come ragionamento.
> 
> Inoltre, da quel che ho riportato io sopra, contraddici un pochino anche te stesso...
> 
> PS: a parte il fatto che non capisco il nesso tra la discussione linguistica e la presunzione di corruzione/disonestà sui politici... posso almeno contestarti l'affermazione "ma almeno conoscono l'Italiano"? Non so se hai mai sentito parlare certi politici... senza fare nomi...


 
Il verbo "trombare" non è definito volgare dal dizionario citato.
Scusa: da quando "italiano" deve essere scritto in maiuscolo? Mi è forse sfuggito il momento in cui la regola inglese è stata estesa all'italiano? 
Grazie
Momo


----------



## Azazel81

MOMO2 said:


> Il verbo "trombare" non è definito volgare dal dizionario citato.


 
Ok, vedo che non riesco a farmi capire:

Marco.cur, nel post che tu hai citato, ha scritto "segare è volgare e forse un regionalismo"

Tu, citandolo, gli replichi: "trombare non è volgare né un regionalismo".

Non capisco perché cerchi di contraddirlo parlando di altro... Come se io ti parlassi di fischi e tu mi parlassi di fiaschi... 

Il fatto poi che un dizionario non riporti un'informazione riguardo ad un termine, non significa che quel termine non appartenga a quella categoria. Su alcuni dizionari determinati termini non sono nemmeno presenti, ma ciò non significa che non esistano.


----------



## ursu-lab

*T*rombare è sicuramente volgare, molto più di "segare". *E*ntrambi sono usati a livello nazionale e non solo regionale col significato di bocciare o "non superare un esame, una prova" (vedi la trombatura alle elezioni). *N*ell'accezione di licenziare da un lavoro io non li ho mai sentiti, mentre di solito viene usato "cacciare", "far fuori"*.*


----------



## marco.cur

Azazel81 said:


> Marco.cur, nel post che tu hai citato, ha scritto "segare è volgare e forse un regionalismo".


Non ho mai detto che "segare" sia volgare, e che "trombare" sia un regionalismo"


> _Segare_ è un regionalismo, forse settentrionale.
> _Trombare_ è un termine gergale (gergale non è sinonimo di regionale), dal senso dispregiativo, piuttosto volgare sebbene non osceno


----------

